# Advice



## Night Hunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Can anyone give me some general advice on floundering from a boat? I've got a set up with a 400 watt HPS mounted on the bow. I just got into giging about a month ago and am totally hooked, not to mention in trouble for not spending enough time at the house but that's another story...
What I would like to know is if there are any conditions that I should be looking for. Tide, moon, temperature, pressure, hours after dark, etc. I've been doing okay but I think I need to get to my spots a little later and stay a little longer as well. I'v enoticed that if I go back over ground that was previoulsy covered I stumble across a couple more. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks for any advise.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Tough Conditions*

NightHunter it has been a tough year. If you are finding fish , just stick with it. Water clarity and tides have been poor most of the season. I like an incoming tide and with that said the high is early AM. I wouldn't even go till it started to move. Sometime around midnight.Everyone is having a tough time with water temps. being so warm and when things start to cool down your numbers will get alot better.Pull up Gulf Coast Fishing Forum, there are some diehard giggers on there and also a gigging contest that you might be interested in.Hang in there the best is yet to come.​


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Thats a trick question, the best time to go is when you can. Although Bama hit the high points, incoming is what I like, which has been hard to come by this year. And when it is a afternoon low tide the water has gotten worse with the incoming. As for late or early, when I go early I wish I wouldnt have waited, but when I go late I wish I had been there a couple hours earlier. 


BTW, I wish fall would hurry up and get here!!


----------

